# 3d Camera



## iLove3d (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi,
I'm looking for feedback on a new camera that takes 3d photographs. The technology has just been completed and the camera could be released in about a year. It is also possible to have this capability incorporated into smart phones or even cell phones for very little additional cost. We want to know if it is a good idea? What should the file output be? How would people want to use the models? It's an open discussion to shape the final specification.

A 3d photo is really a 3d model including capturing the photo and shape of the subject you are photographing. The camera functions as a 3d digitizer but since most people don't know that that means we use the term 3d photo. The  3d models are the same type used in the latest video games. The process is as easy as taking a photograph. The 3d photo can incorporate a whole scene but only objects or people within a limited range of about 3 to 8 feet from the camera will have the shapes accurately measured. If resolution is high even the shape of a fine wrinkle is measured and modeled. Photos have to be viewed on electronic media, like a camera viewer or computer. It's not an optical illusion seen by wearing special glasses, it's a created 3d object that you can rotate around. It exists in the digital world but you could make it tangible using a 3d printer or cnc machine. Viewing the 3d photos is a bit like viewing a photo out of a Harry Potter book. We think due to the low cost and simplicity this has the power to change photography, but we're eternally optimistic and love 3d.

We're looking for any and all comments to help define how this product might be used, or even if it's worth commercializing. Please comment here or join the google group to get discussions going and invite as many friends as you have who are interested in bringing 3d into the mainstream.

Group name in Google Groups
Create 3d models from real objects easily Create 3d models from real objects easily | Google Groups


----------

